# Western canadian APBT club point show.



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Went and hung out at the show yesterday and took a few pics, well took more then a few but will just post the ones I like the best lol. Thought you all would enjoy some new pics.

this is Jax, cindy from cdpits owns him, he was so sweet I really loved him. 




this was one of my favs at the show, such a tiny dog but he was ripped... pictures dont do this dog any justice. 




really love her too , she was impressive in person. Told stef im gonna steal her. 




really loved this boy too, he took a 1st in his class in the 1st show


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

great photos.

thanks for sharing.

i am going to have to get down there to watch a show one day.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think the next big one is august .


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics girl  I still want to see the target pics though  lol


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

angelbaby,

cool, i will keep an eye out for it.

where would I check for info. on the upcoming show in August?

and i was playing around editing some photos and played with this one of yours, hope you do not mind. I combined both so you could see the before and after.........


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i like that last black dog. hes a Caragan dog, i've seen him before. i dont think its Hitman but it sure looks like it could be one of his offspring.


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

I never get tired of show pics!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks Darkevs when I get time ill show Stef that pic it is her dog  looks awesome . 
Krystal, the target pics are in my may album on fb lol im not posting them here, its just the girls I was always behind the camera lmao.
Lauren that last black dog was STUNNING , I was asking if the crop hurts the chances in the ADBA ring but apparently not he took first in his class in the first show ( i didnt stay for the second or the second day of showing so not sure how he did overall ) but I LOVED him.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Have to say if I ever get a game bred dog I would like something off the lines of that black dog, would love it if you have a link to a ped or anything on that dog or hitman if you said he similar. not that im looking for a apbt right now but nice to know what i like for if I ever do lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

angelbaby said:


> really loved this boy too, he took a 1st in his class in the 1st show


Gotta love a Caragan dog! Nice pics! He is out of Hitman and Passion. His name is Dyno.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Gotta love a Caragan dog! Nice pics! He is out of Hitman and Passion. His name is Dyno.


Was thinking that looked like a Caragan dog. Saw Cheryl had shared a pic of him too, figured he had to be off her yard.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info holly, funny cause I have always liked her yard and dogs, alot of them have caught my eye before. She has some thicker dogs I like.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Gotta love a Caragan dog! Nice pics! He is out of Hitman and Passion. His name is Dyno.


See I knew he looked like Hitman. Lol. I like that line too. But correct me if im wrong... but aren't Caragan dogs show bred and not game bred? I get kennels confused sometimes tho.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> See I knew he looked like Hitman. Lol. I like that line too. But correct me if im wrong... but aren't Caragan dogs show bred and not game bred? I get kennels confused sometimes tho.....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They are dual reg ukc/adba and I believe there are game dogs not too far back in their peds . Not sure how close up the game dogs need to be to be considered game bred...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I just couldn't remember what bloodlines she uses....its hard to look up peds on my phone...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

